
Apply for Rails job by making a battleship game that beats the server - instakill
http://battle.platform45.com/
======
ya3r
I think this is a really good idea. Applicants need to write a Rails app that
interacts with an API, and they need to write tests and everything. They also
need to beat the server! which would indicate how smart they are.

